# Fluke



## jetty jumper (Jan 14, 2013)

Have not had time to go fluke fishing yet. Any reports? Whats goin on out there.:fishing:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Been laid up with a nasty respiratory infection and haven't been out.


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice weakie action at Cape May Pt, this weekend. Saturday they were hitting teasers w/bucktail right in the wash at peak tide. Today it was fresh spot chunks at dead low. Weakies to 20in both days. Spot were caught on bloods Sunday two at a time. Nice weekend of fishing at the Cape. http://25.media.tumblr.com/19b4cee4f03719defed31bd14a18c2f7/tumblr_movit7T0pm1rjb4fbo1_1280.jpg


----------



## Lickinfrogs (Mar 12, 2006)

I got a couple keepers, along with a bunch of shorts, bayside in LBI early Saturday morning, on 5" chartreuse gulp on a plain jig head. They both had decent size spot in their bellies. I saw a 26" weak caught, but didn't get any myself. There were some cocktail blues in the mix as well. I don't know about down south, but I heard killies have been kind of scarce this year. I couldn't buy a hit until I switched up to a larger profile bait.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Hey phillyguy Higbee's Beach has been on fire as well with the weakies. White 1/4 oz buck tail and purple worm


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

thanks dogg, can't wait till my next trip. Maybe the puppy drum will show by then.


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

Didn't get a pic, but the guy next to me this AM landed the biggest fluke I have ever seen in person. Off the beach in Ocean City on a minnow, taped out at 25 1/2" and fat. I'm lousy at guessing weight (ask my wife!) but I'm thinking 9-10lb. It was Megalo-Fluke. As for me, it was all juniors, 14 fluke all between 10 and 15", on a bucktail w/teaser tipped with white gulps. BW got nothing, ditto for squid strips. Best action was on the incoming 930-1030 am. All fish hit the teaser.


----------



## jetty jumper (Jan 14, 2013)

I have been catching them in Barnegat Inlet on pink gulp but not many keepers. I went out on Friday again but man I think every boat and jet ski in N.J. was out there and the jetty was elbow to elbow. Never have seen it that crowded before.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

25 1/2=5-6# max


----------

